# Remote Positions



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

How do you teach and polish your remote positions? I've been needing to clean up Kimber's positions, so tonight I built a box. I think it's going to work well.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

How is it going?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Think I'll try this too, good idea!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The box works great! I only worked it a few times, then my training plan for the next month or so changed. So it's on hold for a while. My wife had been using it as well. It's really helping accomplish the goal.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Is this meant to keep the dog in one spot while doing the OB drills? Never heard of this, do you have some reference for how to use it? 

thanks


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

eddie1976E said:


> Is this meant to keep the dog in one spot while doing the OB drills? Never heard of this, do you have some reference for how to use it?
> 
> thanks



There are many uses for it. I built it for a specific problem I was having with one of my dogs. When I do her remote positions, she would always shift to a side or slightly move her butt out. I want her to move straight up and down. I used a wall for a while to keep her straight, but I wanted to use something more portable. 

I have seen people use these boxes to teach everything from heel position, sit, down, stands, bark and holds and so on. Is it needed? Not really, but it is a handy tool.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe this can help with a sloppy sit. One of mine sits good then slouches to the side. An elevated box works ok, but maybe a second method will click a little better.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

mycobraracr said:


> The box works great! I only worked it a few times, then *my training plan for the next month or so changed. So it's on hold for a while. *My wife had been using it as well. It's really helping accomplish the goal.


do tell! 
The box looks great.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Looks like this is working out good! Well done!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> do tell!
> The box looks great.



Not much tell. I decided that Kimber is off ob and normal play for about a month or so. She's on a bite only schedule at the moment. I'm going for her BH at the end of May, so I will clean her up a week or so before that then decide where are training plan is going next. 

Thanks for all the complements everyone!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Getting better. We still need a some work in the box. 

https://youtu.be/xO_V5045QUQ


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Nice job...good and crisp.

Question for you....your dog does this much less than mine but....when I stand my dog from any position she tends to creep forward a bit just from change of position. I am using an elevated table which restricts her forward creep but on the ground, every stand tends to get her a tiny bit closer to me....any suggestions?

I can see how the box you built would eliminate the "creep" but once on their own...the "creep" creeps back in......


SuperG


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

SuperG said:


> Nice job...good and crisp.
> 
> Question for you....your dog does this much less than mine but....when I stand my dog from any position she tends to creep forward a bit just from change of position. I am using an elevated table which restricts her forward creep but on the ground, every stand tends to get her a tiny bit closer to me....any suggestions?
> 
> ...



The box helps a lot. This was my first attempts without it. Honestly I didn't build the box for "creep". It's just an affect from my training technique. My advice would be to watch where and how you reward. Baliff had some good suggestions in a PM he sent me. Hopefully he will chime in.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

So I wasn't going to post this because it's not very pretty. But hey, this thread was about training and the progression. So here is another aspect to positions we started working on. Please excuse dog training equipment in the corner and the sheet on the floor. Kimber is in heat so umm.... yeah.... 
https://youtu.be/aw-lF35d7X0


----------



## EchoThePuppy (Jul 16, 2015)

Very impressive.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I use a similar box but without the hinges. Have another that has removable ends. What do you use fold down sides for?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is one of mine









I use this grey gritty anti-skid paint you can get at lowes. It works great. That platform has seen many dogs and is holding up perfectly


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> I use a similar box but without the hinges. Have another that has removable ends. What do you use fold down sides for?



I use the sides just as an extra step. Make it a box so the dog has to stay straight, then as the dog progresses you can slowly remove the barriers until there isn't one. I've used platforms before, then transitioned to the ground. I personally like this way the best. It seems to be the smoothest transition for me.


----------

